# On dit Gare Montparnasse ?



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

[...]


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2005)

Rhoooo Cool!!!!    Roberto il revient :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> J'aurai droit à une 'tite bise ?
> :rose:
> :rose:



Je croyais que t'étais alergique au Gloss???  :mouais:  :mouais: 



Mais bon de toute façon, si c'est dimanche 27 ça va pas le faire...  Mais parents viennent squatter chez moi


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo Cool!!!!    Roberto il revient :love: :love:


  

On te voit pas souvent toi, t'es sûre que tu bosses pas trop ? 

_Ben quoi ? Moi je suis les règles données par Roberto 
(voir plus haut)_

PS: Le 27 février ça m'arrange pas, déjà que je rentre pour le 23, t'es sûr que tu veux pas pousser jusqu'à Lille ?


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Message personnel à Spyro :
> *Tu t'arranges COMME TU VEUX, mais tu viens avec ton appareil à rayon vert et ton humour king size !*
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:




En tout cas, fait attention à qu'elle "gonzesse" tu dragues!!!!


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

roberto a paris ?!!! faut pas que je manque ça :love:


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *HÉ BEN TU LES EMMÈNES !!*
> :love:



Si ça se trouve ils seront partant,  je leur ai déjà dit d'acheter "l'écho des savanes"


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé Spyro, *si Nexka emmène ses parents*, t'en profite pour te faire bien voir, bien sapé et tout, on les fait picoler un peu, et à la fin tu leur causes discrétos _(on regardera ailleurs)_, et hop !
> *Emballé c'est dans le sac !*
> :love:



Ehhh Ohhh les mecs!!!  On est plus au 18éme siecle!!!  Les filles n'ont plus besoin de l'aprobation de leur parents  :hein:  

JE SUIS UNE FEMME LIBRE!!!


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> JE SUIS UNE FEMME LIBRE!!!


Une *fée* libre !
Une charmante fée Jedi libre  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> "Oui Papa, le type avec la chemise à fleurs en plein mois de février, c'est çui qui dessine dans le journal cochon, oui..."




Arfff t'as pas eut le droit à la conversation téléphonique avec ma moman!!  


- Mais tu le connais d'où ce type???   
- Bah d'internet
- Hein?? Mais il a quel age??? :affraid:
- Bah ché pas, entre 30 et 40 ans.
- Mais tu l'as vu souvent??? Mais .. :affraid:
- Non mais ça va maman, il est marié, il a des enfants!!   
- Oui enfin tu sais sur internet on dit ce qu'on veut. :mouais:
- Mais non ça va il nous a montré une photos de ces enfants!! 
- Ah bon?? Comment ça montré??? Tu l'as vu en vrai??? 
- Euh bah oui mais j'étais pas toute seule hein!!  :rose:  :rose: 



Arffff MDR


Dis Roberto, t'es toujours sur que tu veux rencontrer mes parents???      :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

Ça les gène tant que ça les gens rencontrés sur internet ?    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

d'ici la j'aurais mon nouvel objectif, je pourrai le testé sur roberto (façon paparazzi comme a dit Modern_-Thing :rateau: )


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2005)

Le 27 ?
Fin d'aprèm ?

A priori, j'ai rien de prévu !
:love:

Euuh Nexka ? Tes parents on peut trouver à occuper leur fin d'après midi, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuh Nexka ? Tes parents on peut trouver à occuper leur fin d'après midi, hein !




une ballade sur les bateaux-mouches?
l'opera garnier?
les galeries lafayettes?   


ben moi j'y serai pas a la gare, suis allergique a ces endroit et puis....
a la fnacala de chez moi roberto pas de prob, 
en plus il y aura pas de courants d'air !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux nous attendre à la Coupole !!
> _(Ce serait bien, la Coupole, non ??)_
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Vu l'age "avancé" de "mamie" Robertav (il paraitrait qu'elle approche la quarantaine), tu ne crains pas que la coupole ne fasse un peu "mauvais genre" ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'age "avancé" de "mamie" Robertav (il paraitrait qu'elle approche la quarantaine)



tu a quoi contre les femmes qui approche la quarantaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a quoi contre les femmes qui approche la quarantaine ?




il n'a rien contre
il en reve juste, lui qui approche la 60eine !!!


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit en effet d'un tradada *"Open"* où chacun peut venir et se mettre à son aise.
> Robertav peut y expliquer son emploi du temps, Spyro y draguer la gonzesse, NatoMan se moquer de moi, Grug y gueuler contre sa machine, Sonny y vérifier l'ordonnance vestimentaire des membres du Bar, Mackie parler diététique, Lumai y crier BONNE JOURNÉE !!! à tout le monde, etc.


Et moi ? Je peux pas dire des conneries ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ? Je peux pas dire des conneries ?




non , 
toi tu dessine des jolis smiley moustachu avec chemise flower 
le tout gigottants dans une salsa endiablé


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Etc ...





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ? Je peux pas dire des conneries ?



t'sais pas lire, toi t'es dans le "Etc ..."


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'a rien contre
> il en reve juste, lui qui approche la 60eine !!!



en plus c'est très bien une femme qui approche la quarantaine :rose:


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> t'sais pas lire, toi t'es dans le "Etc ..."


je sais lire, mais me retrouver dans un bête "Etc" me vexe profondément.


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non ,
> toi tu dessine des jolis smiley moustachu avec chemise flower
> le tout gigottants dans une salsa endiablé


 toi, par contre, tu ne te gènes pas pour en dire, des conneries.


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en plus c'est très bien une femme qui approche la quarantaine :rose:


même la septentaine, c'est acceptable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je sais lire, mais me retrouver dans un bête "Etc" me vexe profondément.



Roberto ne produit que des "Etc ... " d'un raffinement et d'un  goût exquis, voyons


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2005)

J'exige une haie d'honneur pour le tenancier et son périnée lundi soir à Gare de Lyon


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> toi, par contre, tu ne te gènes pas pour en dire, des conneries.





c'est pas une idiotie , avoue plutot 
que tu n'es pas capable de le faire


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une idiotie , avoue plutot
> que tu n'es pas capable de le faire


 Je n'ai plus grand chose à prouver de ce côté, et je n'ai pas que ça à faire. Mais toi, tu devrais penser à t'y mettre, ça t'occuperait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Bon, je vois ici, à divers postes en rapport au mien qui parlait de l'age de Robertav, qu'il va me faloir mettre quelques i sous les points.

1) Robertav, je n'approche pas la soixantaine au sens le plus courant qu'on donne à cette expression, je viens de passer la cinquantaine, laissez moi cinq minutes avant de me coller près de dix ans de plus.  :mouais: 

2) Pour tous, je n'ai rien contre les femmes dans la quarantaine, l'une d'entre elles partage même ma vie depuis vingt trois ans aux prunes. Mon message avait simplement trait à la réputation de la Coupole, lieu longtemps consacré aux rendez vous de femmes d'age mur qui venaient, moyennant finance, s'offrir la tendresse et plus si affinité (pour le montant de la somme) de petits jeunes gens peu fortunés. Je considérait donc que donner à Robertav un RdV à la Coupole pouvait paraitre un tant soit peu équivoque.  

Voilà, après ce petit intermède didactique, je propose que nous reprenions nos délires habituels


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> . Mon message avait simplement trait à la réputation de la Coupole, lieu longtemps consacré aux rendez vous de femmes d'age mur qui venaient, moyennant finance, s'offrir la tendresse et plus si affinité (pour le montant de la somme) de petits jeunes gens peu fortunés.



vu sous cet angle, je pourrais meme pas me payer le serveur !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous, je n'ai rien contre les femmes dans la quarantaine, l'une d'entre elles partage même ma vie depuis vingt trois ans aux prunes.



Précisons aussi que mà chère épouse est dans la quarantaine MAINTENANT, mais qu'elle n'y était pas il y a vingt trois ans


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> laissez moi cinq minutes avant de me coller près de dix ans de plus.  :mouais:


Allez, je suis prêt à t'accorder un peu plus que 5 minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai plus grand chose à prouver de ce côté, et je n'ai pas que ça à faire. Mais toi, tu devrais penser à t'y mettre, ça t'occuperait.





nan, je supporte pas la concourrence !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu sous cet angle, je pourrais meme pas me payer le serveur !!!



Alors Roberto, tu penses ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je suis prêt à t'accorder un peu plus que 5 minutes.



T'es un frère


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors Roberto, tu penses ...




roberto est a vendre?      

sa cherche dans  combient un dessinateur en plein envol du succes ?


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es un frère


 un frère cadet, hein !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> roberto est a vendre?
> 
> sa cherche dans  combient un dessinateur en plein envol du succes ?




Houlàààààà !!!!!!!!!!!!   Guère plus, mais pas moins ! :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un frère cadet, hein !



vu comme tu te meux, je dirais même un frère MUScadet !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Houlàààààà !!!!!!!!!!!!   Guère plus, mais pas moins ! :casse:




bon , faisons comme cela : 

laisse le temp de ramasser un petit pactole pour pouvoir divorcer
puis , au moment venu , je te diras de combient je dispose encore 
pour pouvoir m'acheter un homme


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> vu comme tu te meux, je dirais même un frère MUScadet !


 ça va, je prend.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , faisons comme cela :
> 
> laisse le temp de ramasser un petit pactole pour pouvoir divorcer
> puis , au moment venu , je te diras de combient je dispose encore
> pour pouvoir m'acheter un homme



Bonne idée, je vais me lancer dans le commerce du Roberto. "Il est frais mon Roberto, mesdames, demandez ! Demandez !"

Bon, blague à part, Robertav, il faudrait quand même que tu verses des arrhes, j'ai des frais, moi !   


[apparté]Roberto, j'ai paumé le n° de ton compte aux Caïmans, repasse le moi par MP STP[/apparté]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon message avait simplement trait à la réputation de la Coupole, lieu longtemps consacré aux rendez vous de femmes d'âge mur qui venaient, moyennant finance, s'offrir la tendresse et plus si affinité (pour le montant de la somme) de petits jeunes gens peu fortunés. Je considérait donc que donner à Robertav un RdV à la Coupole pouvait paraître un tant soit peu équivoque.
> 
> Voilà, après ce petit intermède didactique, je propose que nous reprenions nos délires habituels



là, tu parles de "l'entrée de droite" le dancing 

... mais Roberta serait probablement charmée d'être invitée "à main gauche"   

ah... les crêpes Suzette de la Coupole...


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> même la septentaine, c'est acceptable.



non, la quarantaine c'est très bien  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> là, tu parles de "l'entrée de droite" le dancing
> 
> ... mais Roberta serait probablement charmée d'être invitée "à main gauche"
> 
> ah... les crêpes Suzette de la Coupole...



Heureusement qu'on a ta caution intellectuelle, Parce qu'avoir Lemmy Caution, la classe !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> là, tu parles de "l'entrée de droite" le dancing
> 
> ... mais Roberta serait probablement charmée d'être invitée "à main gauche"
> 
> ah... les crêpes Suzette de la Coupole...




voila !!!!!  

un venerable qui a des bonnes manieres !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'on a ta caution intellectuelle, Parce qu'avoir Lemmy Caution, la classe !



ok. gardez la caution, je conserve les crêpes


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila !!!!!
> 
> un venerable qui a des bonnes manieres !!! :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est pas comme une certaine Robertav qu'était déjà prête à casser son cochon tirelire pour s'offrir un Roberto !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila !!!!!
> 
> un venerable qui a des bonnes manieres !!! :love:  :love:  :love:



tu peux me la signer et me l'encadrer, celle-la


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ok. gardez la caution, je conserve les crêpes



'tain, cassez vous le tronc pour faire un jeu de mot génial, et voilà tout ce qu'il trouve à dire ! Bon, Lemmy, j''t'envoie une boite d'apéricubes parfum "Crèpe suzette"  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme une certaine Robertav qu'était déjà prête à casser son cochon tirelire pour s'offrir un Roberto !





quoi ?      


mais c'est toi qui veux me vendre un homme a tout prix
surtout roberto mais j'ai un p'tit truc a t'avouer:

les chemises flower et les marcels ....pas vraiment a mon gout  



si par contre sa traine un costume Armani.........


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, cassez vous le tronc pour faire un jeu de mot génial, et voilà tout ce qu'il trouve à dire ! Bon, Lemmy, j''t'envoie une boite d'apéricubes parfum "Crèpe suzette"  :rateau:



les apéricubes, flambés, stp  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu peux me la signer et me l'encadrer, celle-la





envoie moi un style (montblanc de preference  )
et un petit cheque ......tout est possible !!!     






ps : roberto va nous massacrer, on est en train de squatter son thread !! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?
> 
> 
> mais c'est toi qui veux me vendre un homme a tout prix
> ...



Mais pas du tout ! T'as demandé le prix, je voulais juste te rendre service ! Alors, en Armani, que me reste-t-il ? A oui, ... , mais non, ça va te faire trop cher là !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : roberto va nous massacrer, on est en train de squatter son thread !! :rose:



Meuh noooon ! On lui fait de la pub, là !


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Meuh noooon ! On lui fait de la pub, là !


 :mouais: C'est celaaaa ouiiiiiii

Pas grave il en ouvrira un autre... comme d'hab   

Enfin si on pouvait avoir un ou deux threads non pollués dans le bar ce serait sympa...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

Moui moui
bé non, je préfère la gare de l'est, ha la gare de l'est !   

Non rien c'était juste pour faire mon désintéressant...


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : roberto va nous massacrer, on est en train de squatter son thread !! :rose:


il avait qu'à poster chez Golf.


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Non rien c'était juste pour faire mon désintéressant...


Voilà, c'est fait. Autre chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> il avait qu'à poster chez Golf.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est fait. Autre chose ?



Euh, la gare du nord, la facade est pas mal, non plus, non ?
   :mouais:    :love:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

Et sinon tu invites au faslslslfslsfls truc  ? enfin tu vois ce que je veux dire


----------



## mado (19 Février 2005)

Ben, ça va pas être très possible pour moi  

Mais souhaitons que ce rdv soit aussi fructueux que le dernier.
 

 :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je sais lire, mais me retrouver dans un bête "Etc" me vexe profondément.



ouais ouais "etc...nous" on peut se brosser...  :mouais:  vraiment quel manque de takte Roberto...


----------



## poildep (20 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais "etc...nous" on peut se brosser...  :mouais:  vraiment quel manque de takte Roberto...


bon, on se donne rendez-vous où, elene ? :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, on se donne rendez-vous où, elene ? :love:



mais où tu veux mon Poildep...  :love: 

Viens donc chez moi j'ai une collection d'estampes Japonaises...


----------



## Nexka (20 Février 2005)

Euhhh Roberto  :hein:  Ca va pas être possible en fait, parce que le dimanche en fin d'aprem ya vidéo gag!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :king:
> 
> :rose:  :rose:
> :love:  :love:



Je trouve que roberto a une approche TRÈS conceptuelle du smiley     
T'as jamais penser à exposer et en faire des ½uvres à part entière ?


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2005)

Alors...

*Bonjour !!!

*


----------



## Nexka (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et je demande aux autres de ne pas se vexer bêtement d'être par delà le "etc."_
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




Non non je suis pas véxée...   Puis en plus tout vas bien alors  ..... Kes ke ça peut bien faire d'être citer par Roberto hein!!!   Puis bon puisque si on se vexe, c'est forcement bêtement, je vois pas pourquoi je me véxerais...  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non non je suis pas véxée...   Puis en plus tout vas bien alors  ..... Kes ke ça peut bien faire d'être citer par Roberto hein!!!   Puis bon puisque si on se vexe, c'est forcement bêtement, je vois pas pourquoi je me véxerais...  :hein:  :mouais:


Elle est mignonne quand elle est fâchée vous trouvez pas ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Elle est mignonne quand elle est fâchée vous trouvez pas ?  :love:  :love:  :love:



elle est TOUJOURS mignonne :rose:


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle est TOUJOURS mignonne :rose:


_Oui bien sûr, mais quand les gens sont fâchés ils le sont moins en général, c'est pour ça qu'il faut préciser   _


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle est TOUJOURS mignonne :rose:



Elle est bonne ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle est TOUJOURS mignonne :rose:





tu vas arreter toi de marcher sur une proprieté PRIvE !!!! :mouais:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bonne ??



je ne faisait qu'in compliment a nexka


----------



## poildep (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"... Poildep en aura les clefs pour l'animation et nuit et tout ce qu'il voudra y faire ( :love: )*


Bon, les filles, ce soir j'organise une bataille de polochons.


----------



## Nexka (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Rhoo un nouveau Smiley  :love:



Euhh je peux faire une critique???   J'ai pas de sourcils!!! Non mais bon j'y tient quoi, je passe des heures chez l'esthéticienne à les faire épiler!! J'aimerais qu'on le remarque quand même!!   ... Nan je plaisante, en fait c'est 100% Naturel    Mais bon ça n'empéche!!


----------



## poildep (20 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhoo un nouveau Smiley  :love:


T'as encore rien suivi.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les filles, ce soir j'organise une bataille de polochons.






pas la peine d'ammener les coussins , 
on a que a se deplumer mutuellement


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> T'as encore rien suivi.   :love:


Si si il est nouveau celui là 

Maintenant si t'arrives à faire des expressions de visage sans sourcils avec juste deux couleurs je te paie une girafe de ce que tu veux...

_Quoique, remarque, je fais ce que je veux avec ses cheveux   _


----------



## Nexka (20 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> T'as encore rien suivi.   :love:




Rhooo a oui clair, j'ai raté des trucs!!! :love: :love:!!! Oups non plutot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trop fort!!! Moi aussi j'ai ma palette now!!! Nanananére!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin bon ça empéche pas que j'ai pas de sourcils quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Euh Robertav, pour la bataille de pelochon, si on pouvait éviter les plumes ça serait cool.... Je suis alergique...  :rose:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo a oui clair, j'ai raté des trucs!!! :love: :love:!!! Oups non plutot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent


----------



## poildep (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si si il est nouveau celui là


celui-là aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant si t'arrives à faire des expressions de visage sans sourcils avec juste deux couleurs je te paie une girafe de ce que tu veux...


J'essayerai même pas   y'a des défis que je ne saurais pas relever.


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

Bon ça suffit, c'est pas une annexe des smileys des piliers du bar ici


----------



## poildep (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Quoique, remarque, je fais ce que je veux avec ses cheveux   _


je m'incline  _en prenant bien garde de ne tourner le dos à personne_


----------



## Nexka (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Quoique, remarque, je fais ce que je veux avec ses cheveux   _




Oui mais tu as interet à t'être bien lavé les mains!!!   Surtout si tu as mangé du nuttela!!!   Parce que je voudrais pas dire mais le blanc c'est salissant!!!  :hein:  Puis c'est pas bon pour les cheveux de les laver trop souvent!!


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les filles, ce soir j'organise une bataille de polochons.





  je suis partante...  c quand tu veux...  :style:


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dites, pour le concours de T-shirts mouillés, on va faire ça *in-door*, parce que ça caille y neige et tout, _je voudrais pas que vous fassiez une génuflexion de poitrine !_
> :hein:
> :rose:   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



et les mecs c un concours de...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les filles, ce soir j'organise une bataille de polochons.



Bon les filles, moi j'organise une touze...


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je suis partante...  c quand tu veux...  :style:



je participe aussi :rateau:


----------



## poildep (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon les filles, moi j'organise une touze...


Moi je l'ai dit avec plus d'élégance.


----------



## mado (20 Février 2005)

Où fait'il le plus chaud ?


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Où fait'il le plus chaud ?



arf j'oubliai, le 27, j'ai un choix a faire, je vais voir roberto ou madonna  :hein: je vais voir un homme poilu :affraid: ou une femme :rose: ? la question ne ce pose pas et un paris Montpellier ! un !


----------



## mado (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arf j'oubliai, le 27, j'ai un choix a faire, je vais voir roberto ou madonna  :hein: je vais voir un homme poilu :affraid: ou une femme :rose: ? la question ne ce pose pas et un paris Montpellier ! un !



Alors amène un cable de raccordement pour un Canon, je retrouve pas le mien 

Sinon Ok, je mets les bières au frais, c'est à dire sur la fenêtre !


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

un canon un camescope ?  on ce prépare ce p'tit week-end ce soir et demain


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un canon un camescope ?  on ce prépare ce p'tit week-end ce soir et demain



Mais non, relis bien, elle t'offre une bière, d'où l'expression "offrir un canon", donc le cable pour le canon est une allégorie pour la paille. Fais gaffe quand même, la bière à la paille ...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Oh mackie... on boit un canon ?


----------



## mado (20 Février 2005)

Pfff, et moi qui croyais que c'était moi le canon..


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, et moi qui croyais que c'était moi le canon..



j'ai pas eu de photo de toi il me semble


----------



## poildep (20 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, et moi qui croyais que c'était moi le canon..


 et où veux-tu que Mackie te le mette, le câble de raccordement ?


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et où veux-tu que Mackie te le mette, le câble de raccordement ?



sur son appareil photo pourquoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, et moi qui croyais que c'était moi le canon..



Ben tu dois bien le savoir si tié bonne ou non...


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh mackie... on boit un canon ?



remet s'en un dans le verre marcel  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Où fait'il le plus chaud ?



  ben pour l'heure ça pince ...  :affraid:  


Mais au mois de MAi...  ça risque d'être chaud bouillant...  à la Flaque© d'Avignon...


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Où fait'il le plus chaud ?



pour le moment dans mon lit (couette et PowerBook, ça chauffe :rateau: )


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Message personnel à Néphou :
> *Tu t' débrouilles COMME TU VEUX, mais t'es là !*
> :mouais:
> :love:  :love:  :love:




 ben comment dire  le truc c'est que le lundi 28 _ben quoi le lundi ? c'est le lendemain  me direz vous, attendez ça vient_ c'est l'annonce officielle et tout le toutim ? financier le toutim ? des résultats du groupe Air Liquide _et alors on s'en fout me direz vous et vous aurez raisons_,  mon employeur préféré et unique pour lequel je prépare de mes petits doigts la mise-en ligne du communiqué de presse et des _sexy tableaux plein de chiffres qui font triper ou non les analystes financiers et Jean-Pierre Gaillard s'il est encore en vie_. Bref : je travaillerai dimanche après-midi donc  :rateau: :modo:

Mais avec du bol je finirai pas trop tard :mouais: 

On en reparle de vive voix si possible mpesque au moins :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben comment dire  le truc c'est que le lundi 28 _ben quoi le lundi ? c'est le lendemain  me direz vous, attendez ça vient_ c'est l'annonce officielle et tout le toutim ? financier le toutim ? des résultats du groupe Air Liquide _et alors on s'en fout me direz vous et vous aurez raisons_,  mon employeur préféré et unique pour lequel je prépare de mes petits doigts la mise-en ligne du communiqué de presse et des _sexy tableaux plein de chiffres qui font triper ou non les analystes financiers et Jean-Pierre Gaillard s'il est encore en vie_. Bref : je travaillerai dimanche après-midi donc  :rateau: :modo:
> 
> Mais avec du bol je finirai pas trop tard :mouais:
> 
> On en reparle de vive voix si possible mpesque au moins :love:



on peut compter sur toi enfin sur VOus...en MAi...? 

Faut du monde aussi dans le South...


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

il ce passe quoi en mai ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il ce passe quoi en mai ?





c'est le mois de la Madonne 

les roses sont magnifiques dans les jardins


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est le mois de la Madonne
> 
> les roses sont magnifiques dans les jardins :siflle:



surtout avec une jolie jupe :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Une jupe ou ça ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une jupe ou ça ??




sur Dame Germaine ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

céki ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> céki ?





bah, si c'est pas ta femme doit ça  etre ta voisine alors !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

elle aimerait pas que tu l'appelles germaine...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

c'est pas toi le premier a l'appeler comme cela?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Ben non, retrouve le thread, mais vraiment je crois pas..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, retrouve le thread, mais vraiment je crois pas..






http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3043575&postcount=23


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Faut, en écrivant ça je reprenais un truc qui avait été dit le post d'avant.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Pour être plus précis je répondais à Amok :
_
File à la maison tout de suite, au lieu de faire le mariole sur internet ! T'as pas honte à ton age, vieux pervers ? Tu fais moins le malin à la case ! On en parlera ce soir, tu ne perds rien pour attendre ! _

 Germaine Boy.





Tu as vraiment cru que tu pourrais me donner tort ??


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Faut*, en écrivant ça je reprenais un truc qui avait été dit le post d'avant.


Faux que t'arrête tes conversations avec Mackie et Robertav, oui.


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faux que t'arrête*s* tes conversations avec Mackie et Robertav, oui.



J'ai comme l'impression que Mackie et Robertav ont de plus en plus d'interlocuteurs


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai comme l'impression que Mackie et Robertav ont de plus en plus d'interlocuteurs


 Nan, moi c'est dû à l'influence de Sonnyboy.


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nan, moi c'est dû à l'influence de Sonnyboy.


 ou alors c'est la bière. :mouais:


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ou alors c'est la bière. :mouais:



ou quand la nuit arrive


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ou quand la nuit arrive



Le problème c'est qu'elle est là depuis un petit moment déjà.. et toujours pas sommeil.


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu'elle est là depuis un petit moment déjà.. et toujours pas sommeil.


 moi non plus, d'où la bière.


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu'elle est là depuis un petit moment déjà.. et toujours pas sommeil.



 bon que fait-on de beau ?? une bataille de polochons...?


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon que fait-on de beau ?? une bataille de polochons...?



Qui commence ? 

(y'a du vent chez toi ?  )


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Qui commence ?
> 
> (y'a du vent chez toi ?  )



preum's le vent va faire voler les plumes


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faux que t'arrête tes conversations avec Mackie et Robertav, oui.


 
Je voulais dire "Faut nettoyer tes binocles"  

J'ai juste oublié "nettoyer tes binocles..."


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai comme l'impression que Mackie et Robertav ont de plus en plus d'interlocuteurs



et interlocutrice  :rose: :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

un vrai redressement de thread à la Golf.


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

Inscrivez-vous bonnes gens qu'on y voit plus clair d'un seul coup d'½il... !

*NO PROBLEMO JE SERAI LÀ LE DIMANCHE 27 FIN D'APRÈS-M' !*
Youpi yeah trop cool !  :king: :love:

- Roberto





*JE PENSE QUE ÇA PEUT ÊTRE ÉVENTUELLEMENT ENVISAGEABLE **mais chais pas trop en fait... !*
:mouais: 
(Expliquez ici en détail les raisons de votre doute actuel, que nous puissions les réduire en poussière)





*AH DÉSOLÉ(E) NON FRANCHEMENT JE PEUX PAS, **ah miiince pas cool, impossible !!*
 
(Bon on remet ça à la prochaine fois, _à moins que finalement... Non vraiment ??_)

- poildep


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh Poildep ?
> 
> Je m'inscris pas encore !
> :rose:





:mouais:

Non rien....


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'inscris pas encore !


Ben moi je m'inscrirai (peut-être) quand tu t'inscriras... (et encore j'ai pas précisé dans quelle liste).


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben *on a qu'à venir tous* avec un pack de bières (blanches si possible ?) dans ton bureau, c'est grand et tout y a une superbe vue sur le pont de Tancarville, _on rigolera sans trop te déranger_, on pourra relire tes trucs pour t'aider _(mes ex-tapoteuses relisent avec beaucoup de soin)_, on se marrera bien, on jouera avec les extincteurs, et tout _(chuis sûr qu'il y a un max d'extincteurs dans tes bureaux !)..._
> 
> 
> On fait comme ça ?
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




  

_dingue ce mec connait toute ma vie _


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

Eh oui, pour citer un extrait de "Signé Furax":
- On avance à grands pas
- Oui mais on marche pas vite


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui, pour citer un extrait de "Signé Furax":
> - On avance à grands pas
> - Oui mais on marche pas vite



pour que ça avance il faudrait que Roberto donne des renseignements complets...  

Paske genre je vous fais languir il est fort....


----------



## Nexka (22 Février 2005)

Inscrivez-vous bonnes gens qu'on y voit plus clair d'un seul coup d'½il... !

*NO PROBLEMO JE SERAI LÀ LE DIMANCHE 27 FIN D'APRÈS-M' !*
Youpi yeah trop cool !  :king: :love:

- Lumai
- Mackie, c'est ok ?





*JE PENSE QUE ÇA PEUT ÊTRE ÉVENTUELLEMENT ENVISAGEABLE **mais chais pas trop en fait... !*
:mouais: 
(Expliquez ici en détail les raisons de votre doute actuel, que nous puissions les réduire en poussière)

- Spyro _(de mercredi à lundi tu dis que t'as une gastro grippale de l'entorse de l'orgelet, personne n'insistera !)_  :affraid: :sick:





*AH DÉSOLÉ(E) NON FRANCHEMENT JE PEUX PAS, **ah miiince pas cool, impossible !!*
 

(Bon on remet ça à la prochaine fois, _à moins que finalement... Non vraiment ??_)

- poildep :mouais:  :love:   
- Madonna  :rose:  :love:  
- Macèlène ?  :rose:  :love:  
- Nexka (bah non je peux vraiment pas, je te dis, ya vidéo gag!!!!)


----------



## nato kino (22 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *En attendant, je voudrais adresser un message personnel à Grug et Nato, et même aussi MacMarco s'il est de passage à Paris :*
> *Vous serez là* j'espère les gars, hein, j' compte sur vous, je vous dois un verre pour vos réponses et vos conseils !
> 
> :love::love::love:



C'est éventuellement envisageable, si tu te décides à nous dire si tu viens vraiment et à quelle heure...   Mais ne tardes pas trop quand même.  :sleep: 

_Et vires moi cette liste de merde à la Golf, on est pas dans « rangs dévoué » !! _ :bebe:


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

Inscrivez-vous bonnes gens qu'on y voit plus clair d'un seul coup d'½il... !

*NO PROBLEMO JE SERAI LÀ LE DIMANCHE 27 FIN D'APRÈS-M' !*
 Youpi yeah trop cool !  :king: :love:

 - Lumai
 - Mackie, c'est ok ?





*JE PENSE QUE ÇA PEUT ÊTRE ÉVENTUELLEMENT ENVISAGEABLE **mais chais pas trop en fait... !*
 :mouais: 
 (Expliquez ici en détail les raisons de votre doute actuel, que nous puissions les réduire en poussière)

 - Spyro _(de mercredi à lundi tu dis que t'as une gastro grippale de l'entorse de l'orgelet, personne n'insistera !)_  :affraid: :sick:





*AH DÉSOLÉ(E) NON FRANCHEMENT JE PEUX PAS, **ah miiince pas cool, impossible !!*
 

 (Bon on remet ça à la prochaine fois, _à moins que finalement... Non vraiment ??_)

 - poildep :mouais:  :love:   
 - Madonna  :rose:  :love:  
 - Macèlène ?  :rose:  :love:  
 - Nexka (bah non je peux vraiment pas, je te dis, ya vidéo gag!!!!)
- JeP (y'a pas LN...  et puis j'veux pas m'mélanger avec n'importe qui )


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> - JeP (y'a pas LN...  et puis j'veux pas m'mélanger avec n'importe qui )



N'importe qui ? :mouais:

N'importe qui !?!!?!! 

Nan mais où il se croit le minet ?

RDV dans le minichat pour régler ça


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

Bon, j'ai un pote qui me propose d'aller au Grand Rex voir la spéciale Monty Python samedi, la veille...
Donc a priori eh bien je pense que je vais venir dimanche...

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un aime les films des monty python, ce serait avec plaisir , inscrivez vous 
(Et réservez votre place vite vite, c'est moins cher qu'aller en Suisse )

*Je viendrai au Grand Rex le samedi soir:   *
-Spyro


----------



## macelene (22 Février 2005)

*AH DÉSOLÉ(E) NON FRANCHEMENT JE PEUX PAS, **ah miiince pas cool, impossible !!*
 

(Bon on remet ça à la prochaine fois, _à moins que finalement... Non vraiment ??_)

- poildep :mouais:  :love:  
- Madonna :rose: :love: 
- Macèlène ? :rose: :love: 
- Nexka (bah non je peux vraiment pas, je te dis, ya vidéo gag!!!!)
- JeP (y'a pas LN...  et puis j'veux pas m'mélanger avec n'importe qui )



 faut que je consulte mon banquier...  mais seulement si JeP..


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

*Le goudron et les plumes *


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Février 2005)

M'en fout.











_Bin oui, LN ne venant pas _


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *Le goudron et les plumes *



Ben mon vieux, t'as beau t'appeler Spyro, t'es pas un agneau, toi !


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

le temps de trouver le sujet, il est dejà bouclé 

:affraid:  :rateau:

De toutes façons, qu'elle drole d'idée que de vouloir prendre un train un dimanche à l'heure de la messe alors que le pape va encore mourir 

y'en a, j'vous jure. .
:rateau: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, en fait, pareil, mais pas pour la même    :rose:


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

JEP a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout.
> Bin oui, LN ne venant pas



c'est gentil...  merci   mais de toutes façons ... c'était vraiment short...  je suis trop loin.




			
				Spyrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en fait, pareil, mais pas pour la même  :rose:



Elle doit être touchée...  




:mouais:  Bon on va attendre la prochaine annonce...


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Elle doit être touchée...


Ça je sais pas 


Mais attention hein, j'ai pas dit que ç'aurait pas été super que tu viennes toi hein (_ça va? j'ai perdu personne avec mes négations ? parce que moi si :rateau:_), mais tant qu'à te rencontrer je préfère aller moi-même dans le Sud me réchauffer  (_c'est quand la prochaine AES Marseille ? _)


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça je sais pas
> Mais attention hein, j'ai pas dit que ç'aurait pas été super que tu viennes toi hein, mais tant qu'à te rencontrer je préfère aller moi-même dans le Sud me réchauffer
> 
> 
> ...




  Merci Spyro... c vrai fait bon chez nous 



À défaut AES MArseille je suis en train de vous concoster un truc ...    mais je vais pas faire comme Roberto ...  


J'attens que tout soit parfait...


----------



## nato kino (25 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Rendez-vous annulé"_



Comme d'habitude quoi. :bebe: 

De toutes façons je serai pas venu, j'étais invité à regarder _Vidéo GAG_ chez *nexka* !!    :rose:    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vous faites quoi dimanche soir, les parigot(e)s ??*


Ça y est il se remet à multiplier les promesses   

_Moi je suis à Paris ce week-end tiens justement 
 (il a un an :love: )
_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2005)

Est-ce que ca a un rapport de près ou de loin  avec l'AES sudiste et tout ce qui s'y passe ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ca a un rapport de près ou de loin avec l'AES sudiste et tout ce qui s'y passe ?


Non c'est la gare montparnasse ici


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2005)

dimanche soir ?


libre comme Cuba  _mais de toutes façons tu annuleras _


----------



## Spyro (30 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je vous en reparle demain... _





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _mais de toutes façons tu annuleras _


On prend les paris ?


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

Dans mon rêve, je dis que lundi j'aurais un alboum dédicacé.  Mais bon bon "Dans mes rêves, hein !  " Comme ça pas déçu...
Nan, enfin, si j'ai juste l'occasion de te croiser, ne serait-ce que allez... 20mn, ça serait cool 

Moi célibataire pour une semaine donc libre comme l'herbe, aussi .


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Eh ben amuse toi bien


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Je fais pas la tête j'ai gagné mon pari


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Gruuuug ?*
> *TéééééooooOOOoooo ?*
> *LuuuuuUUUUuuumai ?*
> 
> :rose:


 
*Soudain trois cris plaintifs dans le jour finissant...*

nan, Roberto, la journée est loin d'être finie...


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _j'aime *le lyrisme dramatisant... !*_


Tu es un poête*



_*dis camion_​


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Gruuuug ?
> TéééééooooOOOoooo ?
> LuuuuuUUUUuuumai ?*
> 
> :rose:


 :affraid: à 8h35 un lundi matin 

euh,  ç'eut été avec plaisir, néanmoins, j'ai fait le choix couteux d'etre independant pour une seule et unique raison : ne pas prendre les transports aux heures de pointe ! 


(neanmoins, si mon rythme biologique dereglé fait que je suis reveillé à temps et du pied humeur joyeuse et ludique, que je me leve en posant d'abord le gros orteil droit et que ma premiere pensée est "lève toi le ciel suivra", que je ne me renverse pas mon café sur les pompes et que je me sens d'humeur etude sociologique de la versaillaise en panoplie du lundi matin à 8 heures, alors il est posssible que je me fasse le plaisir de venir boire un café en ta compagnie à coté de la tour d'amiante  )


:love:


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Gruuuug ?
> TéééééooooOOOoooo ?
> LuuuuuUUUUuuumai ?*
> 
> :rose:



[Mode aubergiste grognon ON]_- C'est bien, c'est bon, on est là on est là _[Mode aubergiste grognon OFF]

Bon, je vais voir ce que je peux faire mais je te garantis rien ! C'est pas particulièrement difficile (le Bus 96 m'y amène direct et il passe en bas de chez moi), mais l'heure est... indécente !    :rateau: 
Non je rigole, je peux le faire  faudra juste que tu me téléphones pour être sûr que je me réveillerai ! 

Et puis après, j'irai m'occuper


----------



## Nexka (31 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Gruuuug ?
> TéééééooooOOOoooo ?
> LuuuuuUUUUuuumai ?*
> 
> :rose:




Bon....  :mouais: Bien qu'apperement tu t'en fiche complétement  :hein:  (non je suis pas véxée, pourquoi vous dites ça??!!   ) Bah moi je pourais pas venir.... A cette heure là je serais en train de signer les bulletins de retard de lycéens... En retard  

Mais bizzzzzz  :love:  :love: Quand même!!


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A cette heure là je serais en train de signer les bulletins de retard de lycéens... En retard


Sans parler des mots de pala    :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Gruuuug ?
> TéééééooooOOOoooo ?
> LuuuuuUUUUuuumai ?*
> 
> :rose:



Ouiiiiiii ???
J'ai cru entendre mon nom !

8h30, Gare Montparnasse, lundi....

J'dois pouvoir caler ça avant un RDV. Si je booste un peu mon réveil.
Ça va surtout dépendre de l'humeur de mon réveil je crois...


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

Lumai, Grug et le petit Teo sont attendus au Salon Grand Voyageurs par leur ami Roberto qui les attend, et où un petit-déjeuner leur sera servi gracieusement 

Bon, on verra bien où on le prend ce café... je sais pas...Au fait, t'as combien de palettes de BD avec toi ?  

Faut que je me réveille, faut que je me réveille, faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

Exceptionnellement j'en serai aussi


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

Oui ben ça me fait lever tôt hein mais bon je serai pas le seul


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

A qui je donne mon fixe pour qu'il insiste brutalement lundi à 7h30 ?    

Y'a des bonnes boulangeries vers ton wagon ou on essaie de prévoir quelque chose ? Il doit me rester du Champomi aussi !


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Note collective : apporter une chocolatine à Téo.
> :love:



moi qui voulait arriver les mains pleines !


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Lumai, Grug et le petit Teo sont attendus au Salon Grand Voyageurs par leur ami Roberto qui les attend, et où un petit-déjeuner leur sera servi gracieusement
> 
> Bon, on verra bien où on le prend ce café... je sais pas...Au fait, t'as combien de palettes de BD avec toi ?
> 
> Faut que je me réveille, faut que je me réveille, faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille,  faut que je me réveille


 m'en parle pas, j'ai reglé mon reveil et maintenant il sonne *tous les matins* :affraid: 
 
:love: :rateau:

purée c'est dur d'ecrire les smilleys comme roberto
:rateau:


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas, j'ai reglé mon reveil et maintenant il sonne *tous les matins* :affraid:
> 
> :love: :rateau:
> 
> ...




Moi :love: j'ai  arrêté  car  c'est mauvais  pour mon élocution !   

ne pas oublier le réveil ne pas oublier...


----------



## Nexka (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Note collective : apporter une chocolatine à Téo.
> :love:




Rhoooo il dit "chocolatine" :love: :love: :love: Tu sais que je t'aime toi :love: :love:


:mouais: Enfin à Paris tu risques d'avoir du mal à te faire comprendre   







Hepppp Grug!!! On est le 1 avril!!!!! T'as pas sorti l'avatar de circonstance???  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

Chocolatine ? 

Ah ok   :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Enfin à Paris tu risques d'avoir du mal à te faire comprendre




dites-donc la mouche  faut arrêter de faire du provincialisme ! Si t'es pas contente tu prends tes cliques, tes claques et tu les mets dans une poche  ©a®©han&#8482; (comme il dit l'autre Ibererc de la duchesse Anne) et tu retournes voir tes ours poursuivis par tes chasseurs en surf


non mais hô



ça va pas ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

d'abord on dit pas la pelote basque mais pelote la Basque quand on parle de Nexka &#8211; et pis la brebis je la gardais pour la fine bouche. Faut pas déconner non plus 

Et les cerises noires hein t'en parles pas des cerises noires, _c'est comme pour le quenn hamamn , dégonflé _


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles *encore UNE FOIS* comme ça à Nexka et tu te fais griller la couenne direct par le Dragon du Nord et moi je te finis à coup de fleur tropicale !!
> Non mais oh !
> 
> :rateau:


 ah ? tu pars aux seychelles avec tes droits d'auteur  ?


----------



## Nexka (1 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> dites-donc la mouche  faut arrêter de faire du provincialisme ! Si t'es pas contente tu prends tes cliques, tes claques et tu les mets dans une poche  ©a®©han? (comme il dit l'autre Ibererc de la duchesse Anne) et tu retournes voir tes ours poursuivis par tes chasseurs en surf
> 
> 
> non mais hô
> ...




:love: :love:


Rhooo j'ai une anecdote au sujet des poches "je sais pas faire les "c" commerciaux achan"   C'était pendant une colo, j'avais des momes de Paris et ses environs.. Donc ce jour là nous avions fait un picnic en pleine montagne, à la fin du repas je dis "Allez les enfants, on ramasse bien tout ses détritus et on les met dans sa poche!!!!"   
Heureusement il y avait un autre animateur Parisien pour leur traduire...


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Et les cerises noires hein t'en parles pas des cerises noires, _c'est comme pour le quenn hamamn , dégonflé _



on mets des cerises noirs dans les kouign amann maintenant ?
y'a eu une mauvaise année pour les bigorneaux ou c'est un partenariat avec le japon ?


----------



## Nexka (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parfois déclenché des élans d'affection torride et spontanée (pas souvent houlà !! :hein: ), mais jamais encore avec *"Chocolatine"* !





Tu sais moi :love: Tant qu'il y a du chocolat!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:


_si ça c'est pas de la technique, prenez des notes _

Mais j'avoue je triche : j'ai eu un _camarade de classe_ toulousain


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> tu te fais griller la couenne direct par le Dragon du Nord et moi je te finis à coup de fleur tropicale !!


Sans moi


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sans moi


 tu dis ça parceque tu as la flemme de faire le smiley


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu dis ça parce que tu as la flemme de faire le smiley


Non mais je vais pas me déranger pour une grosse mouche !


----------



## Nexka (1 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je vais pas me déranger pour une grosse mouche !





Arfffffff   Mdr....  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis *tout content* de commencer en votre compagnie _(les courageux qui se réveilleront tôt)_ cette semaine qui comptera dans ma vie !
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...  Il faut pas que j'oublie mon réveil...




Laisse ton portable allumé   tu verras je suis de super bonne humeur le matin !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Laisse ton portable allumé   tu verras je suis de super bonne humeur le matin !




tres bonne idée     

si on me refile son numero je pourrais le reveiller en chançon 
a defaut des croissants !!!


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2005)

sacré ratp...



> Désolé, le service de recherche d'itinéraire est momentanément indisponible





je vais devoir partir vers 7h45 au moins... faut-il que j'en ai envie de voir le Roberto ! 
Donc réveil vers 7h15 dernier carat...
Alors réveil 1 puis 2, puis laisser mon tél. allumé et espérer lm'entendre sur la table de nuit.. 

Mais qu'est ce qu'on va se marrer !   

je me réjouis d'avance de voir nos petits yeux bouffis par le sommeil et se tromper et mettre 3 sucres dans nos grands cafés...


----------



## Spyro (3 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je me réjouis d'avance de voir nos petits yeux bouffis par le sommeil et se tromper et mettre 3 sucres dans nos grands cafés...


C'est clair que 3 sucres c'est pas assez  

_Quoi ? Oui moi je le bois très sucré et alors ?  _


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que 3 sucres c'est pas assez
> 
> _Quoi ? Oui moi je le bois très sucré et alors ?  _




On pourra échanger nos tasses, moi je le prend noir ou peu sucré !


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

Si Roberto Pique trop ce matin,  faites lui donc * a french kisss for me * 


    :love: à Lumai   et à tous les mecs


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Un avant *goût*





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si Roberto Pique trop ce matin,  faites lui donc * a french kisss for me*


Et à Avignon on y aura droit nous aussi ?   :love: :rose: :rose:


----------



## poildep (4 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et à Avignon on y aura droit nous aussi ?   :love: :rose: :rose:


 si tu piques pas trop.


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> si tu piques pas trop.


_C'est Lorna qui pique  
Moi je brûle   _


----------



## poildep (4 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Moi je brûle   _


... d'aller à Avignon ? Je n'en doute pas.


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ... d'aller à Avignon ? Je n'en doute pas.


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas comment s'appelle le café, mais ça devrait être facile de nous repérer : _je serai habillé en gladiateur huilé, téo en tenniswoman russe, Lumai en torera et Spyro en Louis XIV avec la perruque et la grosse canne de 30 kilos..._
> :love:



Da ! (pour le café...)

PS: pour le french kiss et la tenniswoman....


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2005)

:affraid: je viens de me souvenir pourquoi mon reveil a sonné ce matin :rateau:


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

héhé... ayè, suis revenu. Désolé de pas t'y avoir vu Grug !
On s'est retrouvé avec Lumai et Spyro (rencontre avec le dragon pour la première fois aussi  ) sur le quai, moi quasi endormi :sleep: . But he was there on time !

Roberto avait LA chemise super classe, motif cachemire (j'l'ai touchée). Croissant, café et pain au choc' dans un bistrot. Et un exemplaire de l'album... vraiment bien ! Beau travail, pleins de trucs rigolos à trouver dans tous les coins de cases. Mercredi... sortie officielle...

On me pousse à venir à Avignon, mais chuis pas sûr de pouvoir.   Tant pis, comme dit Roberto, il y a aussi des flacs à Paris  y'a pas de raisons qu'il y passe pas non plus !
Pas de regret de m'être levé à 7h !

_Edit: Mes remerciements à M et L pour leur gentil concours à ma présence ce matin. Sans elles, j'aurai peut-être loupé le réveil aussi  ! _


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2005)

et même pas une petite photo de "groupe" sur le quai ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et même pas une petite photo de "groupe" sur le quai ?



Avec toutes ces histoires de french-kiss je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment envisageable... La charte va encore prendre dans les dents !! :affraid:


----------



## lumai (4 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Avec toutes ces histoires de french-kiss je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment envisageable... La charte va encore prendre dans les dents !! :affraid:



Nan pas de photos... Si tu avais été là tu aurais pu voir ça par toi même.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

de toute façon ça nous interesse pas de voir 4 zombis endormis sur un quai        

















ps: tu connais mon mail non ? grouille, je veux voir    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas de photos... Si tu avais été là tu aurais pu voir ça par toi même.



J'ai rien demandé moi


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un french... kiss© ?
> :affraid:
> Tu veux dire que... enfin : _avec la langue et tout ????_
> 
> :sick:



non, avec un camenbert et une gauloise    

:sick:


----------



## lumai (4 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien demandé moi



j'ai cru voir poindre une once de curiosité pourtant dans tout ça !


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, avec un camenbert et une gauloise
> 
> :sick:



:affraid:  put...  n'oublies pas la brosse à dents ...      :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2005)

Chuis de retour    :love:
Plus qu'à prendre le TGV pour mon Nord.  
_Et j'ai un mac mini dans ma valise  _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chuis de retour    :love:
> Plus qu'à prendre le TGV pour mon Nord.
> _Et j'ai un mac mini dans ma valise  _




comment  ??????      

et ben dis donc , roberto est bien genereux     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ben dis donc , roberto est bien genereux     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Héhé non, c'est du matériel de labo, je fais que le louer gratuitement


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru voir poindre une once de curiosité pourtant dans tout ça !



Je le connais moi ton petit chapeau rouge...    :rose:


----------



## lumai (4 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je le connais moi ton petit chapeau rouge...    :rose:



Figure-toi que j'en ai plusieurs... 
:hosto::king::modo:
Mais en rouge !


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

ce matin, Lumai avait un magnifique chapeau... assorti au gilet... :love:
Si je dis "bordeaux", j'ai pas faux (pas taper...)


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Figure-toi que j'en ai plusieurs...
> :hosto::king::modo:
> Mais en rouge !



coquette va !!  :love:


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2005)

Moi en ce moment quand je me lève avant 7 h 30 ça tient du miracle ou du communiqué de presse alors... pis j'avais réunion à neuf heures alors me lever aux horreurs pour te faire la bise* et te croiser pendant 30 secondes avant de sprinter vers le quai d'Orsay merci bien 



_*en plus je suis sûr que tu piques_


----------

